# Look--look---lookyyyyyyyyyy



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Take a look at what my Brother Dennis and I saw while hunting Grouse today----------this Guy and his Gal Pal------Dennis also shot 5 Birds--------------------enjoy the pic's*


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Sweeeeeeet, Skip!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice Moose Skip ! Nice work Dennis !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice pic's. Skip, who was the decoy while you took the pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks skip. Good pics.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

Nice pics! Thats a whole lotta meat right there!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pics and some beautifull country, Skip were you just being nice to your brother and not shooting? LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very cool! The entire family came to see the grouse.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW! That seems like a once-in-a-lifetime thing to me!


----------



## Tubby (Sep 26, 2012)

That's very cool! Only moose I saw was near Baraga. First one I've ever seen in person and I will never forget it.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Looks like their ready for mating season from the way he's acting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> Looks like their ready for mating season from the way he's acting.


 Ahhhh!! Reminds you of the old days!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hassell--------I don't know much about Moose aging----What do you figure his age could be ---I'm guessing 3-1/2 to 4 years--I've only mounted 2 over the years and only seen 10 in the wild ---He was Tall------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Hassell--------I don't know much about Moose aging----What do you figure his age could be ---I'm guessing 3-1/2 to 4 years--I've only mounted 2 over the years and only seen 10 in the wild ---He was Tall------sb*


Yes I agree around 3 - 3 1/2, no gray in thee old beard. If you want tall you should see those far north moose up that close.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing....


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome! What an experience! We've had a few come thru our area, but I've yet to see one. Great pics!


----------



## Fitz (Jul 12, 2012)

Cool pics! Idk if why but the pics look funny on my end. They look like they were photo shoped lol. How long did you get to watch them? That cow didnt get a lil territorial with you being that close to her calf? I think I woulda turned and walked a lil further away before I tried to take a picture lol.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Fitz-------These pic's weren't photo shoped Bud-taken from my little Nikon coulpix 12.o mp's-------took over 20 pic's---When my Brother grunted the cow came and the Bull followed----They stayed long enought to take all these pic's----he was love sick----------sb*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That would be truly amazing to see for me. Those are some great pics Skip !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*YUP!!! Bones once in a lifetime --I'LL NEVER SEE HIM AGAIN---I'm still excited about seeing him-------One for the memories that last a lifetime---------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes so very true Skip, enjoyed looking at them again, Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Hassell--------I don't know much about Moose aging----What do you figure his age could be ---I'm guessing 3-1/2 to 4 years--I've only mounted 2 over the years and only seen 10 in the wild ---He was Tall------sb*


did you have to use a step ladder? Sorry, I couldn't help myself.


----------

